# Berny Riviere - Vic-Sur-Aisne



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

If you know the site in the title? We have visited many times before but fancy a change.

I am looking for a site with similar facilities around northern France, Belgium, Holland or Germany.

Can Anyone suggest anywhere for Easter?

TM


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello TM,

I can't off the top of my head recommend somewhere similar to Berny Riverie,..we have also stayed there many,many times.

Hope you get some suggestions.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Thanks Moblee,

Found a fair few in Netherlands, 2010 ACSI.

TM


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you know the site in the title? We have visited many times before but fancy a change.
> 
> ...


 we have been many times also, still enjoy it & the surrounding areas.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Duinrell near The Hague

www.duinrell.nl

Les Alicourts Pierefitte south of Orleans

www.sologne-parc-alicourts.com


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

One I forgot

Chateau des Ormes south of St Malo

Excellent place.

www.lesormes.com


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hollan*



billym said:


> Duinrell near The Hague
> 
> www.duinrell.nl
> 
> ...


Thanks Billy,

Like the look of Duinrell but 4 nights at Easter is €135 for the motorhome, then €9.95 per person. So a for four adults 1 child, €385

Have you been?

TM


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Duinrell is great. We worked there for a couple of weeks a few years ago and spent 2 weeks there over Christmas and New Year a couple of years ago.

The water park is fantastic and the fairground is great for smaller kids. What is really good about it is that it is in the town ( Wassenaar ) which is quite upmarket and easy to get into The Hague . Will be very busy at Easter

But I have to admit that is seriously expensive. What is the price at Chateau des Ormes ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Haugue*



billym said:


> Duinrell is great. We worked there for a couple of weeks a few years ago and spent 2 weeks there over Christmas and New Year a couple of years ago.
> 
> The water park is fantastic and the fairground is great for smaller kids. What is really good about it is that it is in the town ( Wassenaar ) which is quite upmarket and easy to get into The Hague . Will be very busy at Easter
> 
> But I have to admit that is seriously expensive. What is the price at Chateau des Ormes ? Trouble is its an outside pool complex there.


Thanks Billy, I am tempted!

But looking at these two in ASCI amongst others.

ASCI 1 Prinsenmeer

Deberckt ASCI

Both €15 or less per van + 2 People

Brittany and the Bretons I like very much, just bit awkward to get to unless we re-mortgage for Brittany Ferries.

I like the Idea of Stena with Tesco Deals and short drive from Hook of Holland.

Thanks for the info and if you think of anything else, let me know.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Teemyob,

We were thinking along the same lines and maybe ending up at Movieworld in Bottrop, Germany. We got the train booked for Wed. 31st with a return on Wed. 7th. When I did a quote for 3 nights at Prinsenmeer with 2 oldies of over 50 ( :roll: ) and 2 teenagers it came to 39 Euros. Maybe even a bit cheaper then with ACSI.

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

mmmmmm, just re-did the price and it comes out to 111 euro's now.


Back to ACSI

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Maddie*



1946 said:


> Hi Teemyob,
> 
> We were thinking along the same lines and maybe ending up at Movieworld in Bottrop, Germany. We got the train booked for Wed. 31st with a return on Wed. 7th. When I did a quote for 3 nights at Prinsenmeer with 2 oldies of over 50 ( :roll: ) and 2 teenagers it came to 39 Euros. Maybe even a bit cheaper then with ACSI.
> 
> Maddie


Hello Maddie,

Never heard of Movieworld, been before?

When you say "train" do you mean Eurotunnel?

TM


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

:roll: sorry, yes I meant the tunnel with tescovouchers.
Never been to movieworld before. It is at Bottrop in Germany.
http://www.movieparkgermany.de/Home/home_de/tabid/257/language/de-DE/Default.aspx
You can overnight there in the carpark but we won't as I need a real toilet :wink: . Not a lot of campsites around there but I keep on looking.
I have the feeling that we have been to Prinsenmeer before. I'll have a good nose around and I might remember.

Maddie

P.S. I take it that you have got kids with you. We have our 14 year old son and a friend with us


----------

